# Spray System.. Suggestions?



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright folks, I'm going to order a spray system of some sort within a couple weeks! It's about time... Now I'm wanting to get into High-end Custom Cabinetry.

What would you suggest? I'm not really looking at a compressor system, rather something portable.

How do airless spray systems do with the variety of different finishes? Also the quality of the finish. Pros? Cons? Any help would be appreciated!

Then there's the turbine systems, such as the fuji Q4 Gold system or the Apollo systems..

Please fill me in on your experiences and suggestions!

Thanks for your input!
Levi


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What do you plan to paint with the sprayer mostly? I've never used this type of sprayer but it is advertised for someone that paints with latex paint most of the time. This suggests to me that it operates more like a standard airless sprayer than a conventional sprayer. I have a standard airless sprayer and it puts out too much volume to spray cabinets and furniture with clear coatings. Its too hard to keep from having runs with these finishes so I use an air compressor and a conventional sprayer for these finishes. When I'm painting a house with latex paint I use the airless so the equipment I used is based on the paint I use.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can't really beat a good combo of a compressor and a conventional gun. HVLP should be also considered. With that type of setup you can spray just about anything.

If you want a self contained unit/gun, the box stores and HF sell affordable setups that need no compressor. They will spray stains/ and topcoats without a problem.









 







.


----------



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

u mean affordable setups from HF, like this one?
http://www.harborfreight.com/professional-spray-gun-kit-93312.html



cabinetman said:


> You can't really beat a good combo of
> a compressor and a conventional gun. HVLP should be also considered. With that type of setup you can spray just about anything.
> 
> If you want a self contained unit/gun, the box stores and HF sell affordable setups that need no compressor. They will spray stains/ and topcoats without a problem.
> ...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mrhermit said:


> u mean affordable setups from HF, like this one?
> http://www.harborfreight.com/professional-spray-gun-kit-93312.html


No I was thinkin' more like this...
http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-kit-44677.html










 







.


----------



## mrhermit (Oct 3, 2011)

using this can produce nice staining? obviously used correctly. =)



cabinetman said:


> No I was thinkin' more like this...
> http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-kit-44677.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Just for the record, I'm looking at spending $1,000-$2,000


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

In that price range get an HVLP. I've heard good things about the Fuji, and also the Graco


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

hands made for wood said:


> Just for the record, I'm looking at spending $1,000-$2,000


You should consider Graco finish pro series. With the pro comp pack. I have the finish pro 9.5 and it works well. I finish furniture and small cabinets in my 2 car garage. The pro comp pack allows you to use the spay gun with a remote cup making it easy to get into tight spaces. I payed about 1500.00 out the door a couple years ago. Check out the Graco web sight. Click on fine finish.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I have the same question and if i'm not mistaken, Levi has started a new thread for the rest of his search for feedback....appologies if this is incorrect. 

I'm trying to decide what spray system is in a sense most flexible. I am looking at HVLP but I am looking to do anything from painting the porch, staining/finish the fence, to painting kitchen cabinets. They may not be high end cabinets, but I'd like a nice finish. Also plan to make furniture for the house and would probably like to use the sprayer to finish those pieces. I'm ignorant to finishing for the most part. I've used oil based paint for the vanity i built that was very smooth and easy to apply, but I'm wondering...with latex paint from a sprayer can you get just a "nice"/smooth a finish? 

What i'm looking at now is the fuji line of products. From reviews i've read the mini-mite 3 can handle most any job, but some of the reviewers mentioned that maybe the 4 stage is more appropriate for paint finishing. However in talking to Fuji they said their 2,3, or 4 stage can all handle the same variety of finish materials, but with the 2 stage you'll have to thin the material down more and the job will take longer, but it's tailored for the DIYer type. I've also seen the wagener which is considerably cheaper, has received very good reviews as well. I wonder about finish quality and versatility though. I saw the HF item cabinet man mentioned above, but it has a few reviews complaining about reliability and i'd like to get something that will last a while. 

Sooo, long question short, can anyone provide feedback on a good, reliable spray system that can do stains and poly types of finish but also handle paints?


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

chsdiyer said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but I have the same question and if i'm not mistaken, Levi has started a new thread for the rest of his search for feedback....appologies if this is incorrect.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what spray system is in a sense most flexible. I am looking at HVLP but I am looking to do anything from painting the porch, staining/finish the fence, to painting kitchen cabinets. They may not be high end cabinets, but I'd like a nice finish. Also plan to make furniture for the house and would probably like to use the sprayer to finish those pieces. I'm ignorant to finishing for the most part. I've used oil based paint for the vanity i built that was very smooth and easy to apply, but I'm wondering...with latex paint from a sprayer can you get just a "nice"/smooth a finish?
> 
> ...


All of those would not be the best option for a nice smooth finish. You need a very good quality spray gun like the kind used to paint cars. a Sata will set you back about $600 for the gun but its one of the best. Use a very small tip for stains like a 1.4 and maybe a 1.7 to 2.0 for clears. You will thank yourself for choosing a nice gun. 

any of the guns mentioned above would not even come close to making the smooth finish a Sata or Satajet would. But you also need to consider a nice oilless compressor or a screw compressor. 

I know I could buy a cheap gun like a HF gun and get many nice smooth finishes from it but eventually it will wear out and start dripping, leaking and spraying like ass. I wouldnt be caught dead with a cheap gun like that in a professional shop and Ive painted many many cars and trucks from small cars up to dump trucks and military vehicles. 

do some research into nice auto spray guns. #m just came out with a disposable one that is a fraction of the cost of a conventional HVLP quality gun and there is virtually no cleanup.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

I would suggest you look at the Apolo. I run one of their conversion guns with an oilless compressor. It works great. A friend bought their four stage turbine and it is a bit easier to use since there are fewer adjustments. I also have a Porter Cable and while the finish is good it has a great deal of bounce back.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. What about for a budget under $500. Can you get a sprayer that will leave a good finish and also be versatile in the projects it can tackle (painting a large porch to finishing cabinets/furniture)?


----------



## mmosh1014 (May 29, 2012)

What at the thoughts on a pressure pot system? I know they are not the most portable but it can allow you the use the sprayer in any direction.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm looking at the fuji mini mite 3 since at least for now, i'm planning to be using mostly paints, but just for the near future. I know the 4 stage is more ideal, but I can't afford that. You can get the mini mite 3 either with a siphon fed gun or a gravity gun and i'm just wondering what is better? Does the gravity gun work better for spraying in all directions and the siphon only best if your spraying straight forward (horizontal to the floor)? 

Am I correct in assuming this set up is worth the extra money over the Earlex or Campbell hausfeld hv2500 setup in the $300 range and 2 stage?


----------



## CharlieC (Sep 18, 2012)

*Kremlin*

Find a local Kremlin dealer...they are $$$ but the dealer will point you in the right direction and from my experience... Kremlin is the best out there...the hvlp systems are good but also take a look at the air assisted airless


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Just wanted to update: I went and purchased the obvious choice for spray systems...a refurbished Gracco hv2900 on ebay for $39.00. So far I've only sprayed 170 feet of 1x6 chair rail and 1x8 base molding with latex primer and then high gloss latex paint. It did a decent enough job. the finish came out well, except it couldn't fill in the little crack in the wood like a brush would have, and after about 150ft on the primer, the unit shut down. It wouldn't spray anymore except little bursts. Cleaned the gun out but nothing was wrong with it. I guess the unit being on for a long time and being in the sun didn't work will with it. I let it cool off in the shade, and then ran it only while using it (out of the sun) and it worked the rest of the task. not much over spray with the primer, but seemed to be a good bit of overspray with the high gloss paint. I only had to thin the paint a little.


----------

